# i just had a HEATHERETTE OVERDOSE.



## resin (Mar 20, 2008)

i love my makeup so much i can't stop staring at it. 
the pro store here didn't have 'alpha girl' in so i'll get that when it arrives. i also plan to get '$$$$$ YES' in a few days.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice Haul


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 20, 2008)

omg! the pink is so hot ! enjoy sweety!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Mar 20, 2008)

What an amazing haul! Ahh, I'm so envious you got yours already. I'm waiting for the site to open. Thanks for the closeups of the lippies, now I know I have to get more than what I had planned!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 20, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!!!  I can't stop staring either!


----------



## betseyjohnson (Mar 20, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!
u got hollywood nights after all ;P


----------



## k_im (Mar 20, 2008)

lol shoot me up! it all looks so hott


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 20, 2008)

love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i want the same stuff as you expect i want alpha girl instead of smooth harmony


----------



## jessiekins1 (Mar 20, 2008)

nice haul, resin.


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 20, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy


----------



## goink (Mar 20, 2008)

The MAC store in Metropolis doesn't have Alpha Girl too.
I called the MAC counter at The Bay. They have it.
I couldn't wait, so I walked to the counter just for Alpha Girl. hehe


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 20, 2008)

Fabulous haul! I'm heading over to MAC to blow a chunk of change myself after work


----------



## ash10spro (Mar 20, 2008)

im waiting for the site to open so i can order it from there =) niice haul


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 20, 2008)

Beautiful haul.  I'd stare at it all day and night.


----------



## juxt123 (Mar 20, 2008)

great quality photos great haul!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome!! i went the same route as you, all lipsticks, and those 3 lipglasses lol style minx didnt look too great in person.


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats almost identical to my haul today. No Style Minx for me either! Except I got reflects gold instead of a BP. Enjoy!


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice haul...


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 21, 2008)

ahhh. it makes my mouth water. its so pink and gorgeous.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm droooolingggg! Enjoy!!


----------



## kbrit08 (Mar 21, 2008)

wow!have fun! x


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 21, 2008)

I love your make up too, can i have it?  lol


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice haul!!!


----------



## resin (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 24, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 2, 2008)

lovely haul!! enjoy!!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 3, 2008)

i think i want smooth harmony


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow.
Great haul.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 4, 2008)

Sweet haul!!! Fantastic pics too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're going to have some fuuuunnn with those goodies!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 4, 2008)

AWESOME!! how did u afford all this? its amazing


----------



## anneh89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Woahh! Nice!


----------



## jt1088 (Apr 17, 2008)

gooodnesss! have fun with that!


----------



## resin (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## macmistress (Apr 24, 2008)

should have sold it to me. How much did you pay for your whole heatherette haul?


----------



## resin (Apr 24, 2008)

too much :|

i don't ship internationally because of very expensive shipping prices.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 24, 2008)

hell i dont care id pay for the shipping lol.

You dont understand uk webby everythings sold out. and i love the heatherette and d4resscamp packaging!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 24, 2008)

Enjoy the haul, im sure youll love everything~~~


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

Woah! Have fun with those.


----------

